# Cheese grapes TNT



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

we are fond of these and will have some for Carsons Birthday party on Saturday. Beat together 1 8oz pack of cream cheese, 1- 8oz pack of grated sharp ceddar 1/2 cup of soft butter, 1 Tab. prepared mustard ,1/2 tea. of Worcestershire, fresh seedless grapes paprika chopped walnuts or pecans
for 50 appeys. mix alltogether cheeses, butter mustard, and worcestershire. With damp hands form mix around a single grape. Roll each ball in paprika and then in chopped nuts, chill eat and enjoy.
kadesma


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 10, 2011)

These sound tasty. Would they be appropriate to take to an office where they might sit out or do they need refrigeration?  Thanks for a new cut-and-paste.

Liz


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 10, 2011)

That sounds like something really different Kades....a nice sweet surprise inside.  Yet *another* terrific idea!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> These sound tasty. Would they be appropriate to take to an office where they might sit out or do they need refrigeration?  Thanks for a new cut-and-paste.
> 
> Liz


They do get soft, but taste good but are best while cold. The kids love them as I do so if they get soft its ok.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> That sounds like something really different Kades....a nice sweet surprise inside.  Yet *another* terrific idea!!


Thanks Kayelle
kades


----------



## taxlady (Mar 10, 2011)

I bet those would be good wrapped around an olive too.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 10, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I bet those would be good wrapped around an olive too.


I do too will give them a try and see.
kadesma


----------



## LAJ (Mar 15, 2011)

The grape recipe sounds tasty. I freeze my grapes a few hours before guests arrive. Place on a platter and they are crisp and fresh. Better than room temp or refrigerated.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 15, 2011)

LAJ said:


> The grape recipe sounds tasty. I freeze my grapes a few hours before guests arrive. Place on a platter and they are crisp and fresh. Better than room temp or refrigerated.


I have to agree with you. I love frozen grapes.
kadesma


----------



## mayhem7 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds really really nice.  Thank you for sharing.


----------

